# "Halloween leaf girl" - Unorthodox attempts to build a dryad.



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Trying the bark armor plan it wasn't TERRIBLE, but I realized it wasn't going to work great. 










However, that "skirt" was a real treasure we stumbled on. (it's actually a scarf I've mangled). So, we went back and bought a black version for a new skirt, and I managed to piece together something semi resembling a dress from the first piece. 

World's ugliest seam in the back will mostly be hidden by hair. Flowers and leaves will get attached through the dress. Still working out how to do the skirt. 











Open to advice from the more beauty oriented among us. 

Especially with suggestions for makeup, which is where we want a bit of creepy to come in. 

To give you an idea, this is about the peak of my skills in that area (and granted, the first time I've tried, usually leaving this stuff to the boss). It's not terrible but not great either. 










However, that was a facepaint kit, which at least I'm familiar with theatrical makeup having made plenty of zombies in my day. I'm wondering if more proper "real" makeup would work better for something like this? Is there any good tricks to using "real" makup? Anyone ever done fall colored makeups?


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

There's still a seam up the back of the skirt to sew, but mostly done. Gotta decide what to put underneath..


----------



## Spanishtulip (Aug 14, 2015)

start with a green or brown thrift store dress

cut an asymmetrical hem 

glue on tons of fall foliage from the dollar store (individual leaves) with a glue gun or fabric glue

for legs and arms use brown tights or leggings with bark lines drawn on in sharpie or fabric paint


just an idea hope it helps!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

My patience for working on this is fairly limited because it makes my hands hurt, so it's going to take time, but you get the idea.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Not happy with the makeup around the eyes for take 1. Take 2 is tomorrow...


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Good for her for being brave about the casting! 

The dress and crown look great. 

What if the makeup were light then dark? Or like you have it, dark then light but with a dark outline?

I'm sure you guys will come up with something as terrific as the rest of it.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Take 2: (note to self, use a towel around her when powdering...)

(also, curse ye iphone camera...looks better, should have taken the time to pull out Vera)










Mixed a touch of green into the gold this time, which was my biggest complaint. Also extended the rose over the eyes and the bronze under. Wondering if a touch of green in the overall foundation wouldn't be a bad idea. 










Her "straight face", trying to be creepy. Yes, there's a staff too.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

I was liking her costume so much, I decided to make it a couple's costume...

The boss took over her makeup this time.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Love this! She looks fabulous - like an autumn dryad (I've seen illustrations from the art art nouveau period that remind me of her costume) and yours reminds me of the green man leaf god faces. Great job!! 

http://www.magickmermaid.com/images/Autumn Greenman Print.jpg


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

^What Frankie's Girl said. You're like the sequel to "A Midsummer Night's Dream."


----------



## WickedWino (Aug 19, 2012)

What a fun idea! Those are fantastic costumes. You look great together!


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Frankie's Girl said:


> Love this! She looks fabulous - like an autumn dryad (I've seen illustrations from the art art nouveau period that remind me of her costume) and yours reminds me of the green man leaf god faces. Great job!!
> 
> http://www.magickmermaid.com/images/Autumn Greenman Print.jpg


PRECISELY what I was going for. Everyone I know locally didn't know what a green man was...

Can't see it in these pics, but there was moss glued all up the outside of my arms as well. (and that's spanish moss glued in my beard, btw)


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Still going through pics...the boss really nailed the makeup.


----------

